# "I Have Me to Keep Me Company" series.



## Matty-Bass (Jan 29, 2006)

Learning the "Take your picture 2 times and merge in PS" technique, I set out to do a few different shots. I haven't seen this technique really before but it's getting quite popukar. I have another idea for one I will do sometime this week, if not today. Enjoy!

*Conversation






Gamers*( The color is messed in this one, turned the TV blue screen on to simulate videogame in progess.)





*Poker Pals Color







*And just for a varied opinion, *Poker Pals in B+W*
*






*


----------



## Arch (Jan 29, 2006)

well executed matty, the 2nd and 3rd are very well merged. good job :thumbup:


----------



## scoob (Jan 29, 2006)

very cool!! my favs are "gamers" and the "b&w poker pals"   :thumbup:


----------



## Matty-Bass (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks for the comments guys! The first one was the first time I tried the merge technique, I plan to do a better one later on.


----------



## Joerocket (Jan 29, 2006)

Cool series Matty, my fav is poker pals b&w, gamers is cool too, I like how you made everyone have a different drink.-Joe


----------



## Verbal (Jan 29, 2006)

Love the poker dude.


----------



## nvr2low (Jan 29, 2006)

awsome idea, never would have thought to do that, gives me alot of ideas.


----------



## Rob (Jan 29, 2006)

Great series Matty! Really good job with the PS work there - one of these will be the first shot I take, when I finally get a digital camera!

Rob


----------



## Matty-Bass (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks for the comments everyone! By the way, those aren't really beers. The Sleeman is shaken up Iced Tea and the cans are empty :lmao:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2006)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> thanks for the comments everyone! By the way, those aren't really beers. The Sleeman is shaken up Iced Tea and the cans are empty :lmao:


 *sigh* you have a lot to learn :cheers:

...Excellent shots!
btw, how do you do this?


----------



## bace (Jan 29, 2006)

I can't see anything here?

WTF!!?


----------



## Wichie (Jan 29, 2006)

This photos are very cool.
If you want to scare your parents change your clothes for each shoot and tell them you had a party.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I can't see anything here?
> 
> WTF!!?


 right-cick and click "show picture"


----------



## bace (Jan 29, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> right-cick and click "show picture"



Thanks genious. I would if I could.

Unfortunatly NOTHING is showing up.

Not even the little square showing that a picture is supposed to be there. I've also tryed right clicking where there should be little square and nothing.

I'm gonna try using EI.


----------



## kelox (Jan 29, 2006)

EI????? WTF??????????


----------



## bace (Jan 29, 2006)

I meant IE.

Regardless, nothing works. I even copy and pasted the links. Nothing.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2006)

k, let's try something:
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/Mattybass/Conversation.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/Mattybass/Gamers.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/Mattybass/PokerPalsColor.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a364/Mattybass/PokerPalsBW.jpg

...maybe my pc is healthier than yours.


----------



## bace (Jan 29, 2006)

I can only see the first one. The rest have "Document Contains no Data" messages.


----------



## Nitro Boy (Jan 29, 2006)

lol. Silly matty, In gamers, why is the middle one looking at the other ones crotch?

\It would be nice if you would write a mini-tutorial on the photoshopping done, and also how you got things to look the same. *goes and trys to figure it out myself.*


----------



## Matty-Bass (Jan 29, 2006)

ben, are you telling me i can do a photoshop you can't?

Why is everyone thinking im so spectacular at these.  Everyone does them! But I can write a tutorial I suppose :lmao:

By the way, thanks for the comments everyone! I have a couple more ideas I wanna try before I saturate this market, so to speak.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2006)

you should write one!
I just tried and gotta say i'm very far from your perfection :hail:


----------



## Matty-Bass (Jan 29, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you should write one!
> I just tried and gotta say i'm very far from your perfection :hail:



:lmao::lmao: YA RIGHT! You are a much better photographer than I am!  I just got this technique, you still have the edge on me yet...But I'll get there in time ;-)


----------



## TheCanonMan (Jan 30, 2006)

I thinkthe beer with the kids is funny lol


----------



## Matty-Bass (Jan 30, 2006)

hehe, the "kids" is me :lmao:


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice work on the 2nd two...the first one looks out of focus.

If you had changed clothes in the poker one, It really would have looked like a party.

The PS techniques involved are pretty simple but it sounds like a quick tutorial would be appreciated.


----------



## bace (Jan 30, 2006)

HA, finally got to see all these pics on my work comp.

Awesome dude. I can't believe you're only what 14-15?

I wish my little brother was your age...and was into photography...and poker....and drinking beer.


----------



## Matty-Bass (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks bace and mike. yes, it is true im only 14. Also, the first one was blurred because of how dark the room was, i had to expose the shots. since i was slightly blurred, i blurred the whole picture. it was my first try, i wasn't too satisfied.

also in the poker one, i was planning to change clothes and stuff, but since it would be a hassle and after taking the pictures i forgot i should have, i had already taken down my stage. my next "two in one" shot will contain clothing changes and i plan to shoot tomorrow


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 30, 2006)

These are fun.

Here is one I made to show my wife just how much work I do around the house.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2006)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> :lmao::lmao: YA RIGHT! You are a much better photographer than I am!  I just got this technique, you still have the edge on me yet...But I'll get there in time ;-)


 aw you're sweet :hug:: 
you'll catch up on me in no time, lol
and your technique is crazy, it's really awesome :thumbup:


----------



## tekzero (Jan 30, 2006)

nice shots bro


----------



## Matty-Bass (Jan 30, 2006)

hey mike right on!! Exactly the technique, do you lasso your person and drop it in the other scene? that's how i do it. there are various other ways like the stamp thing i think, etc.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 31, 2006)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> hey mike right on!! Exactly the technique, do you lasso your person and drop it in the other scene? that's how i do it. there are various other ways like the stamp thing i think, etc.


I do a loose feathered lasso to retain the shadows, and then use a small eraser tool to go around.  It's very precise.


----------



## Matty-Bass (Jan 31, 2006)

heh, i don't even do it that fancy! I just loosely lasso including the shadow and throw it in. i can see like 10 mistakes with poker pals:lmao:


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 31, 2006)

There are so many ways to make extractions.  Lately, I've been using the extraction filter to start with...then turn that into a layer mask to fine tune it.

Or sometimes I use a loose lasso to start with and make a mask from there...or maybe the magic wand or select color range.

Either way, I find it's always best to do the detail work with a layer mask.  This way you can paint on or paint off...the parts you want to show through.  You can go back and forth until you get it right....without erasing anything.  Plus you can change the opacity and the hardness of the brush to feather the edges.


----------



## slickhare (Jan 31, 2006)

i love the gamer and poker ones! very well merged! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jocose (Jan 31, 2006)

Matt,  you did a great job...I wish you hadn't told us the beer was fake--it would have been funnier 

Good job with the shots, and I can't wait to see more!

Anyway, you need to post these in the multi shots of the same person thread:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13822


(you too, Mike).


----------



## Matty-Bass (Jan 31, 2006)

well thanks for all the comments! Maybe Big Mike should write the tutorial, I do it a lot easier and not as great results :lmao: i'll stop bumping this topic now...

by the way, thanks to those for the extra reputation, im almost at 100!


----------



## Eightball Walker (Jan 31, 2006)

I did a quick tutorial in the themes section....in the thread dedicated to see-thru shots....


----------



## Matty-Bass (Jan 31, 2006)

coolness! I'm really not great at tutorials so i left it to the pros :lmao:



> We'll make you a rep whore yet



hehe, thanks jocose! Well lets see if i can hit two pips or whatever they're called.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 31, 2006)

very awesome, I would try it if I wasn't so discusting looking.. Maybe we should give it a go with Maria.


----------



## Matty-Bass (Jan 31, 2006)

*do              it  

do              it  

do              it

do              it *


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Feb 1, 2006)

good effort...putting the images in could use some work though...try feathering...excellent blending tool for when you can't get things spot on 

gamers is my favorite

i'll post some i did last week when i get back on my desktop


----------



## Matty-Bass (Feb 1, 2006)

hey, thanks for the tip! I'd like to see some of your work, these are fun pictures to make :mrgreen:


----------



## Guinness (Feb 1, 2006)

These look really fun, I want to give it a go myself.

To start with, if I have two photos with the same backdrop (it's just me thats changed position between shots) can I make one a background layer and one a top layer, So when I rub out parts of the top layer the background shows through?

I'm very new to photoshop.

Steve.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 1, 2006)

Guinness said:
			
		

> These look really fun, I want to give it a go myself.
> 
> To start with, if I have two photos with the same backdrop (it's just me thats changed position between shots) can I make one a background layer and one a top layer, So when I rub out parts of the top layer the background shows through?



That's pretty much how it's done.  You can stack (layer) the two photos and erase/mask over the parts that you want to show through.  

Or you could 'cut out' the parts (you) from one photo and drop that (as a layer) onto the other photo.

There are lots of different ways to do it.  It's also a good way to practice your photoshop techniques.


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 1, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> If you had changed clothes in the poker one, It really would have looked like a party.


 
i did this in my "multiple-me-in-a-photo" poker game, and when i emailed it to my family, they were all mad because i didn't invite them... they were wondering who all the people were, and why did they all look so much like me... :lmao:  they just didn't get it at all...  i laughed at them. :mrgreen: 

it definitely teaches you not to believe everything you see on the internet


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 1, 2006)

I think if #1 Conversation had a sharp focus & a less cruder background it would be the best of the series, #4 B&W Poker Pals seems to be the over all favorite and I agree with that too


----------



## Matty-Bass (Feb 1, 2006)

Ya I'm not sure if I mentioned it, but since the lighting was bad, i had to overexpose the shots. i was blurred a bit so I blurred the whole scene. Probably not a good idea :lmao: I shall reshoot that one because that is definately one of my favourites


----------

